
Rails 5.0.0rc1 Released – Is ActionCable Ready for Prime Time? - mdemenna
https://www.clearvoice.com/rails-5-0-0rc1-released-actioncable-ready-prime-time/
======
jesserandall
Awesome walk through. Thanks, Jeff.

------
courtneyacraig4
Thanks for the great article!

